# caging questions



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I currently use a 20 gallon long tank, um about 3 feet side to side, about a foot front to back and about a foot or so tall. However I have 3 litters right now with 7 adults for a total of 28 mice in there. Not good. I just got a nice tub, when the litters wean and I can tell genders I want to seperate to further breeding. I wanted to know if I could cut out parts on the sides as well as the top and put on wire to keep them in or is the risk of chewing the tub to high?

If I build a rack frame for tubs done this way with space between each tub, is it ok to just have the water bottle kind of stick through the wire on top instead of burning a hole in the side to feed it through?

Wheels are kinda risky for the pups, but would the wire support a hanging wheel? Having it suspended should limit the risk to the pups and give the older ones exercise, what do you think?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, that's some severe overcrowding!

Bin cages are very suitable, cheaper than fish tanks, and easier to clean because they're not as heavy. This pic is from my website:










It's an old pic, but it gives you an idea of what's possible.

Some mice do chew the plastic, but when that happens I just put more wire mesh over the hole they've chewed. 

Mice do not need a wheel.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh I know they do not _need_ the wheel, I just like to give them something to do. I know I would not want to just sit around breeding day in and day out doing nothing but mating, delivering and raising young. Oh well, you are probably right about keeping it low key and such. I do like the setup in the photo. How tall are those tubs? Are they shoebox size or ?? I want to be able to have each tub be a project, keeping a new male when he exceeds the current, and keeping does when the females are the size I need for my adult snakes. I would need tubs big enough for 1 male and 2 or 3 females plus 3 litters. I had thought to have a rack by now but that did not work out too well. GERRR!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

No, each one is...a little bit bigger than a 10g in footprint and about six or seven inches tall, but to be honest I haven't measured them. 

These are about right for 2 or 3 adult mice, or a female mouse raising a litter. That's what I use them for.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok, Photos can be misleading when it comes to size. So, maybe sweater size then? I can do that. I think I prefer having the water bottle on the top instead of the side though, will make it harder to accidentally knock it off walking by :lol: I can be a little clutzy that way.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't know what sweater-sized means. The floor size matters more than height, although the mice need enough room to stand up on their hind legs. I did a rough measurement and mine are a bit over 2 feet long and about 14-16" wide...I think a 10g tank could fit inside one, with just a little bit of room on all sides.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

a 10 gallon is only 20"x10"...so that's significantly larger...lol


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, I realize that now. I'm apparently horrible at guessing measurements. lol I somehow think of 10gals as bigger than they are.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah that is sweater size, it means that sweaters of I think medium (US) size would fit without folding them. I use those for my subadult corns. Would be perfect for trios and work well with the design I have put together for my rack I plan to build.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I do the same thing - got the idea from here! This is a picture of the very first few I've made. I have several, several more now, and LOVE them. However I've struggled with the smaller ones, because they're not quite tall enough to hold a water bottle.










The big size I have in there though is PERFECT. The bin costs $5 at walmart, and the wire and zip ties are menial in comparison. Much cheaper than buying cages!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Bella, I also have some of those identical cages, except mine have blue lids!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

They're such an ideal size!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

The faunariums are good too if you get the larger types they have plenty ventilation in the lid just keep an eye for a mouse that may chew a hole , but it doesnt happen often there quite reasonable in price


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Bella said:


> I do the same thing - got the idea from here! This is a picture of the very first few I've made. I have several, several more now, and LOVE them. However I've struggled with the smaller ones, because they're not quite tall enough to hold a water bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this design! I use those same tubs as bins for my snakes. Absolutely perfect! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

dont the mice chew the zip ties?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I would imagine they would chew them and you would have too keep changing them.Do you have to have mesh at the ends having the mesh at the top is that not enough ventilation?If you have a mouse that loves to chew which I have it would chew the plastic what is cut away at the ends too and escape.I would personally buy a box made of stronger plastic and just have the lid ventilated like the exo terra faunairums are .


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't had chewing issues in my bins. They nibble the holes for the water bottle nozzles sometimes, but once I put the water bottle in, they stop.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have only had one mouse ever chew her way out of her tub... and then she just sat on the top like she was saying 'Crap, now how do i get back in?'
The others in the cage with her didn't even bother following her out! lol

But my mice were very docile... I imagine there are some mice out there that could make short work of cable ties.

W xx


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I had issues with water bottle hole chewing as well in one of my bins. The Best thing i found to do was get a large Washer (nut and bolt washer) and secure it to the plastic tub around the nozzle = No More Chewing *yay*

I secured mine with heavy duty double sided tape or you can use gorilla glue.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> I haven't had chewing issues in my bins. They nibble the holes for the water bottle nozzles sometimes, but once I put the water bottle in, they stop.


I've had an occasional buck chew the water bottle hole, but I usually just patch it with a small square of wire mesh once they've got a decent hole gnawed out, I've never had them escape through the hole though, they just stick their heads out and look around. I've never had a mouse chew the zip ties.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I've had no issues with chewing. In fact, in one of the larger bins I made (64 qt I think) I have a second 'story' platform in it, made out of the plastic that I cut from the lid. Very easily available to be chewed on... but they don't.

And they don't chew the zip ties, either.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Bella said:


> I've had no issues with chewing. In fact, in one of the larger bins I made (64 qt I think) I have a second 'story' platform in it, made out of the plastic that I cut from the lid. Very easily available to be chewed on... but they don't.
> 
> And they don't chew the zip ties, either.


Can you get a photo of the ones with a second level? I would love to see how that might be done. The more room I can manage the better for them I think.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I didn't make it very large - but they love it. They are always on top of it.

Excuse the poop. 




























I made slits in the side of the tub and put the extra piece through each side, and then heated it to melt it in place. There is a tiny bit of chewing around that area, but not much.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Is that pine shavings?


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Nooooo. Aspen.

Pine will never enter this house.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Instead of making the slit, you can glue aquarium rocks, the little round glass ones, to the inside of the cage to make a very slight edge, and just perch the plastic piece on top of them. If it's cut to a good size, it will be wedged in tight enough to hold it's place, but lose enough to be easily removed for cleaning!

I really should make a tutorial for that. :lol:


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh that would be nice! That is the disadvantage of this not being removable... its a pain to clean!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, now I have some ideas for setups for some trios in the future! Tubs are way more fun to do up like that huh? Would hot glue or silicone hurt the mice? I can get those easily for attaching things for them to do/climb on.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I honestly don't know if it would harm them, but it would be a lot easier for them to chew on. It might require constant touch ups so that things don't fall and come apart.

Or if you made the slits like I did, you could apply the adhesive to the outside edges.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Hmm, things to think about! Thanks


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Silicone is toxic to mice and rats if eaten.It causes them too drink alot of water and they can dehydrate and die at worst . I wouldnt use it.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh, thank you for the info. I really did not know that. No silicone, I will check here before using anything. You guys deffinitely know better than I.


----------

